
Ask HN: What can an engineer do in southern Africa? - bigappleguy
I&#x27;m an electronic&#x2F;embedded engineer, and would like to put my skills to use in southern Africa. I have no contact or knowledge of the industry there. My question for HN is this: what are the greatest unmet engineering needs in southern Africa? How can a humble engineer contribute?<p>Any info would be super appreciated!
======
alesa
I run a small software company in Zambia and quite aware of the needs here.

Unmet needs include: Power generation (Solar/Wind setups), Building natively
useful electronic devices - if you see my other post, I am looking for some
farm security devices, agriculture technology that actually (not cosmetically)
helps people.

I can think of a number of things.

~~~
carlmungz
What kind of software company do you run? I joined the BongoHive slack
community a couple of months ago and have been slowly learning about the
Zambian tech scene.

~~~
alesa
We are in E-health so focused on writing software for E-health platforms as
well as supporting the government in deploying these solutions in our
environment.

~~~
carlmungz
Got a link to your site?

------
lhuser123
[https://hanselminutes.com/569/a-new-kind-of-commerce-m-
pesa-...](https://hanselminutes.com/569/a-new-kind-of-commerce-m-pesa-mookh-
and-africa)

